
An open letter to founders - jumpingdeeps
https://medium.com/@crispr/an-open-letter-to-founders-and-investors-b6e955a9d21a#.bxs36lghs
======
alexmanuel
This is the problem. No one pays attention to these things from happening.
Thank you for posting this.

We found it linked from our post. 700 views later, and a lot of positive
feedback we feel good in having done the right thing in speaking out.

